# Breaks



## lokinix (May 19, 2022)

I was talking to a TL and when mentioning I needed coverage for my second and third 15min, they said that I am lucky to get my last two breaks... da faq?

Context, in my state if you work 11+ hours, you need to take 3 paid 15 minute breaks and a 45 minute unpaid meal period every 6 hours.

Why would a manager of all people tell me that I'm lucky to get breaks, like da faq?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 19, 2022)

Sorry your TL has such a lack of appreciation for you when you are working an 11+ hour shift (or any other time for that matter). Some managers are just asshats. Period.


----------



## lokinix (May 19, 2022)

I have worked 8 - 8 or 10 - 10 every Saturday and Sunday for the past three months. My TL, ETLs and SD are very much apperceive and I've heard from ETLs that the SD is often saying I have been a life saver, which is why I guess they have allowed OT for me. This SE-TL said it when I was trying to figure out coverage in Tech and I was like.... what?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 20, 2022)

lokinix said:


> I have worked 8 - 8 or 10 - 10 every Saturday and Sunday for the past three months. My TL, ETLs and SD are very much apperceive and I've heard from ETLs that the SD is often saying I have been a life saver, which is why I guess they have allowed OT for me. This SE-TL said it when I was trying to figure out coverage in Tech and I was like.... what?


I would give you the extra breaks & just give your keys please.


----------



## lokinix (May 20, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I would give you the extra breaks & just give your keys please.


I get a free lunch out of it at least. The HR ETL had a standing policy that anyone working a double and req something for lunch. 

I end up all over the store, I guess it helped that I went out of my way to be trained in most of the store.


----------



## lokinix (May 20, 2022)

So, I had the same manager basically snap at me because I asked what time my break was suppose to be at. I was on SCO and I can't just leave, so I needed to know.

I am debating on just asking her about it tomorrow, and lay it on the table and figure out what is the problem. Or, I can talk to HRETL.

Thoughts?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 21, 2022)

lokinix said:


> So, I had the same manager basically snap at me because I asked what time my break was suppose to be at. I was on SCO and I can't just leave, so I needed to know.
> 
> I am debating on just asking her about it tomorrow, and lay it on the table and figure out what is the problem. Or, I can talk to HRETL.
> 
> Thoughts?


There is a grid that lists your break times.you can talk to your etl too. You can leave when scheduled too.


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 21, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> There is a grid that lists your break times.you can talk to your etl too. You can leave when scheduled too.


Sco can’t just leave when scheduled for break, they have to have someone cover them.


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 21, 2022)

I have a question about second breaks. The handbook says you get a second break at 7 hours but, does lunch factor into that? Example if you scheduled 8-3 that’s seven hours but, do you subtract lunch that would be 6 in a half and no break. Does anyone know or is it a case of ASANTS?


----------



## Yetive (May 21, 2022)

Lunch does not factor in to that (in my state).  This is ASANTS (All States Are Not The Same).  You can ask your HR to see the meal and break requirements for your state.


----------



## lokinix (May 21, 2022)

Yetive said:


> Lunch does not factor in to that (in my state).  This is ASANTS (All States Are Not The Same).  You can ask your HR to see the meal and break requirements for your state.


They are posted in our TSC, it says to try and take them in the middle of the four hour period. That doesn't always work out for second breaks (or third for longer shifts) they end up being whenever. It is more tricky when I need to take two meal breaks.


----------



## allnew2 (May 21, 2022)

lokinix said:


> They are posted in our TSC, it says to try and take them in the middle of the four hour period. That doesn't always work out for second breaks (or third for longer shifts) they end up being whenever. It is more tricky when I need to take two meal breaks.


You live in a state with 6th hour compliance right? So if you start at 6 your your first break would be between 8:30-8:45 lunch 11:45 second break between 2-2:30 your second lunch 5:45 if you don’t take a lunch you could take a 3rd break around 4-:30. And clock out at 5:30 if you don’t take that second lunch .


----------



## Dead and Khaki (May 21, 2022)

"Luck had nothing to do with it."


----------



## lokinix (May 21, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> You live in a state with 6th hour compliance right? So if you start at 6 your your first break would be between 8:30-8:45 lunch 11:45 second break between 2-2:30 your second lunch 5:45 if you don’t take a lunch you could take a 3rd break around 4-:30. And clock out at 5:30 if you don’t take that second lunch .


Basically when I do 8 - 8, I do 11 (15), 145 (meal), 430 (15), 630 (15) and clock out at 8 for 11.25 hours.

Something similar  for 10 - 10.

I just had a TL tell me I'm lucky to get my breaks at all. It was interesting to hear.


----------



## allnew2 (May 21, 2022)

lokinix said:


> Basically when I do 8 - 8, I do 11 (15), 145 (meal), 430 (15), 630 (15) and clock out at 8 for 11.25 hours.
> 
> Something similar  for 10 - 10.
> 
> I just had a TL tell me I'm lucky to get my breaks at all. It was interesting to hear.


Tell that Tl to go f@ themselves. Also you should go to hr about it that’s something you don’t ply or joke about implying tm not to take breaks and shit. That’s why it’s compliance now because of all the lawsuits of tm not giving or allowed to go on their breaks .


----------



## seasonaldude (May 21, 2022)

I make it simple. I go on break and/or meal every two hours. If I start at 10, first break is at 12, meal is at 2, second break is at 4, third break is at 6, and another meal at 8 if need be.


----------

